# Problema Boot [server particolare]

## kattivo

Salve. io ho un server molto particolare. Talmente tanto che non so come installarlo

Per adesso ho provato a installarla con uno stage x86 sapendo che è sbagliato.

l'installazione mi è riuscita perfettamente, apparte che al reboot

mentre inizia a caricare il kernel mi da questo errore:

```

Determining root device....

!!Block device /dev/sda3 Is not a valid root device

!!The root block device is unspecified or not detected

   Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

boot ()::

```

secondo me nn riesce a riconoscere il controller SCSI.

Nel livecd riesco ad accedere tranquillamente.

Ho provato a utilizzare il kernel del live cd, ma mi da lo stesso errore.

Le caratteristiche hardware di questa macchina sono:

```

0000:02:03.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec ASC-29320A U320 w/HostRAID (rev 10)

       

CPU: Sono montate 2 di queste cpu : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz

La Scheda madre è una Tyan Thunder i7520 (S5360) 

```

Se avete gia avuto esperienza con queste architetture, potete consigliarmi uno stage appropiato e magari le Flag giuste da metterci nel make.conf?

Grazie per l'aiuto! KaTTiVo  :Razz: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

il problema pare essere nel lilo.conf ....

Sicuro che sia quello il percorso della tua root ???

----------

## kattivo

Si ne sono sicurissimo. se metto il cd live e mounto " mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo"

funziona alla perfezzione..

----------

## Scen

Nel kernel hai compilato staticamente il supporto al driver SCSI Adaptec AIC79xx U320?

E' probabile che il kernel del livecd non funzioni sul tuo sistema installato poichè fa uso di un ramdisk iniziale per caricare i moduli necessari, mentre nel tuo sistema installato ciò non avviene!

----------

## kattivo

Si è compilato. ho controllato..per questo non so cosa fare..cosa potrebbe esserE?

----------

## Scen

Che filesystem hai su sda3? Il supporto a tale fs è compilato staticamente nel kernel?

----------

## kattivo

si compilata e controllata...

----------

## kattivo

Ragazzi non so proprio cosa possa essere..AIUTATEMII!! :  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Hai compilato manualmente il kernel o hai usato genkernel? (se manualmente, prova ad utilizzare genkernel)

Che bootloader stai utilizzando?

Se riavvii con il livecd,controlla con dmesg cosa succede al momento del mount della partizione di root (magari salta fuori qualcosa   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## kattivo

Sto usando il Grub. Se riavvio e metto il livecd quando monto il disco con dmesg nn noto nulla di strano.

Di piu strano, quando avvio il livecd con un lettore dvd Scsi, legge il cd live entra e quando deve mountare il lettore SCSI nn funziona.

Sembra come l'incontrario rispetto hd scsi!  puo' centrare qlk? ps: quando metto il livecd su lettore cd normale ide, funziona tutto! arrivo al livecd #

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dun

Prova a postare l'output (da livecd va benissimo) di

sfdisk -l /dev/sda

----------

## kattivo

```

livecd root # sfdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 8942 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track

Units = cylinders of 8225280 bytes, blocks of 1024 bytes, counting from 0

   Device Boot Start     End   #cyls    #blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *      0+      4       5-     40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2          5     127     123     987997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3        128     736     609    4891792+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4        737    8941    8205   65906662+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5        737+   3999    3263-  26210016   83  Linux

/dev/sda6       4000+   8941    4942-  39696583+   7  HPFS/NTFS

livecd root #         

```

Eccolo qua  :Smile: 

----------

## Dun

Mmmm....domanda ovvia: il supporto che hai compilato nel kernel e esattamente quello che ti viene fuori con lspci?

Prova magari a lanciare un lsmod da livecd per vedere il modulo automaticamente caricato per il controller.

Hai provato magari da un rescue-cd (non so se con il livecd riesci lo stesso) a dare come parametro root=sda3 (o similaria, al momento non ricordo).

Il tutto continua a farmi pensare che non sia stato compilata staticamente l'opzione giusta per il controller. Prova a scartabellare le varie voci di help. Non vorrei mai che il controller sia di una particolare revisione che richiede la compilazione di un'opzione a parte.

Magari son cose che hai gia' fatto ma sono le uniche che mi vengono in mente cosi' di getto  :Smile: 

----------

## kattivo

Si è esattamente quello..

pultroppo questi tipi di server non li vedo spesso neppure io:( km lsmod mi da:

```

livecd root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

jfs                   142344  1

ipv6                  185472  20

rtc                     8488  0

evdev                   6368  0

aic79xx               204988  2

e1000                  63652  0

parport_pc             27876  0

parport                22088  1 parport_pc

ahci                    7604  0

sata_qstor              6100  0

sata_uli                4368  0

sata_sis                4240  0

sata_sx4                9716  0

sata_nv                 5620  0

sata_via                5364  0

sata_svw                4596  0

sata_sil                5620  0

sata_promise            6900  0

libata                 27700  10 ahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mirror              15320  0

dm_mod                 38080  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   16920  0

ohci1394               25812  0

ieee1394               59704  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9392  0

ohci_hcd               15384  0

uhci_hcd               23936  0

usb_storage            47680  0

usbhid                 25696  0

ehci_hcd               22872  0

usbcore                75064  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

livecd root #

```

----------

## morellik

Domanda ancora più ovvia, hai compilato il supporto per i dischi SCSI  ?  :Embarassed: 

morellik

----------

## kattivo

Certo..fa conto che il kernel  è quello del cdlive..in piu ho aggiunto altri supporti...quindi c'e anche troppa roba..

----------

## federico

Ho avuto occasione di dare un occhio alla macchina, anche a me paiono tutti a posto i driver nel kernel, deve esserci qualche magagna forse ovvia ma che non salta fuori...

----------

## Dun

Domanda ultra-stupida: la catena scsi e' settata a dovere? E' terminata etc etc? Il controllo di parita e' settato? Se e' settato e' supportato? (n.b.: faccio riferimento a come me lo rciordo lo scsi, l'ultima volta che ci ho avuto a che fare e stato eoni fa)

Problemi cosi assurdi me li ricordo quando avevo un controller scsi con masterizzatore cd (8x hhehhehe). Anche da windows a volte andava a volte no per motivi similari.

----------

## federico

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Domanda ultra-stupida: la catena scsi e' settata a dovere? E' terminata etc etc? Il controllo di parita e' settato? Se e' settato e' supportato? (n.b.: faccio riferimento a come me lo rciordo lo scsi, l'ultima volta che ci ho avuto a che fare e stato eoni fa)
> 
> Problemi cosi assurdi me li ricordo quando avevo un controller scsi con masterizzatore cd (8x hhehhehe). Anche da windows a volte andava a volte no per motivi similari.

 

Mica hai modo di spiegarcelo tipo "noi non sappiamo un cavolo di queste cose" ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kattivo

piu che altro dovremmi dirmi come fare a vedere se è tutto corretto. xche è la prima volta che li vedo io! ...scusate la mia ignoranza

----------

## Dun

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Dun wrote:*   Domanda ultra-stupida: la catena scsi e' settata a dovere? E' terminata etc etc? Il controllo di parita e' settato? Se e' settato e' supportato? (n.b.: faccio riferimento a come me lo rciordo lo scsi, l'ultima volta che ci ho avuto a che fare e stato eoni fa)
> 
> Problemi cosi assurdi me li ricordo quando avevo un controller scsi con masterizzatore cd (8x hhehhehe). Anche da windows a volte andava a volte no per motivi similari. 
> 
> Mica hai modo di spiegarcelo tipo "noi non sappiamo un cavolo di queste cose" ? 

 

Chiedo scusa  :Smile:  Non era mia intenzione essere in alcun modo criptico  :Smile: 

Purtroppo posso solo fare affidamento a cio' che mi ricordo; questo per dire che magari adesso la gestione di una catena scsi e cambiata considerevolmente  :Smile: 

Per quanto mi ricordo quando si configurava una catena scsi andava adeguatamente terminata con un connettore speciale. Inoltre la terminazione della catena poteva essere fatta direttamente con dei jumper sul lettore/harddisk.

Sul masterizzatore che avevo si poteva impostare via jumper anche un controllo di parita' opzionale ma che doveva essere supportato da tutti gli elementi della catena.

Ripeto, queste informazioni (ricordi  :Smile:  ) vanno prese con le pinze. Non ho assolutamente idea come si settino al giorno d'oggi le moderne catene scsi  :Sad: 

----------

## Dun

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> piu che altro dovremmi dirmi come fare a vedere se è tutto corretto. xche è la prima volta che li vedo io! ...scusate la mia ignoranza

 

Con altri os funziona tutto a dovere?

Se non hai provato un buon punto di partenza puo' essere il manuale del controller (e' integrato sulla sk madre?).

Considerando l'inspiegabilita' di tail errori (vd cdrom) mi porterebbe a controllare via bios o proprio via hw (connettori, jumper se ancora si usano nel mondo scsi) che tutto sia apposto.

Se trovi il manuale online della skeda madre o del controller (se non integrato) posso darci un'occhiata anche se credo che qualcuno esperto di dischi scsi prima o poi leggera' questo topic  :Smile: 

----------

## Dun

Aspe' Aspe'! Non e' che magari tale controller utilizza il bus pci a 64 bit e che quindi vada settato qsa nel kernel a proposito di quest'ultimo?

----------

## kattivo

Si funziona con altri OS con addirittura Suse...quindi son sicuro che l'hardware e bios siano ok

----------

## kattivo

Vabo apparte questo...che cosa posso mettere di utile nel make.conf per farlo pompare a suo dovere dato che è un 64bit..

io per adesso l'ho messo molto generico..cosi:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

USE="-X gd gd-external openssl jpg png gif session pcre unicode ipv6 fbcon -alsa -arts crypt java gpm mmx ssl usb zlib python php pam acpi -apm -gnome -kde dvd dvdr -spell chroot -ldap -berkdb apache2 nptl gnutsl truetype-fonts gnutls nls vhosts"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

----------

## Dun

Non intendevo a 64 bit il processore ma proprio il bus pci. Se non sbaglio tale controller gira su PCI-X. Il mio dubbio nasce dal fatto che magari per essere correttamente riconosciuto ha bisogno di qualche opzione in piu' nella sezione "Bus Option"

----------

## federico

Ho dato un occhio al kernel della macchina, ho rivalutato qualcosa ed ora 'e partita, sinceramente non lo so bene che cosa ho cambiato alla fine perche' mi parevano + opzioni da ottimizzazione che opzioni mase, ma tant'e... Grazie ragazzi. Federico

----------

## Dun

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho dato un occhio al kernel della macchina, ho rivalutato qualcosa ed ora 'e partita, sinceramente non lo so bene che cosa ho cambiato alla fine perche' mi parevano + opzioni da ottimizzazione che opzioni mase, ma tant'e... Grazie ragazzi. Federico

 

Perfetto  :Smile: 

----------

